# [Biete] Batman: Arkham City Download Code



## Roosterchen (17. Oktober 2011)

Halli Hallo liebe Leute, 

ich biete hier einen Batman Arkham City Download Code an da ich eine neue 560Ti gekauft habe wo der Code mit beilag. Da mich das Spiel aber nicht wirklich anspricht kann ich es vielleicht bei jemandem von euch für einen fairen Preis loswerden  Der Key ist selbstverständlich unbenutzt...macht ja Sinn und nach Erhalt des Codes könnt Ihr diesen bei NVIDIA eintippen und euch das Spiel direkt runterladen.

Bei Interesse schickt mir bitte eine PN

Preis: 30€ VB
Versand: Per E-Mail oder kostenfrei per Post
Zahlung: Überweisung, Paypal


----------



## Muckimann (18. Oktober 2011)

Das Game kommt doch erst am 18.11 für den PC. Zumindest laut Amazon


----------



## Roosterchen (18. Oktober 2011)

Muckimann schrieb:


> Das Game kommt doch erst am 18.11 für den PC. Zumindest laut Amazon



Das ist korrekt, man kann das Spiel direkt runterladen jedoch kann man es dann erst ab dem 18.11 spielen da Steam erst dann dass Spiel freigeben wird. Das Angebot richtet sich demnach an Leute die sich das Spiel kaufen wollen und denen eine digitale Steam-Version reicht, sprich die die keine Box im Schrank haben müssen


----------



## riotmilch (26. Oktober 2011)

Das wäre also nen Steam Key?
Interesse wäre auf jeden Fall da, nur leider hast du erst 2 Beiträge, also ka wie sicher das wäre =/
Und über den Preis könnten wir ja auch noch reden :>


----------



## Roosterchen (26. Oktober 2011)

Habe den Key nun schon aufgrund mangelnden Interesses für meinen Steam Account aktiviert. Ich bin halt zu ungeduldig verdammt^^


----------



## riotmilch (26. Oktober 2011)

LOL ok, kein Prob


----------



## KANAKKA (3. November 2011)

*yeah yeah*

kann euch aber beruhigen...
das (ehemalige ) angebot eines download titels per steam ( key ) ist vollkommen in ordnung.

habe diese am 3.11.2011 bei hitmeister.de bei einem privatem verkäufer gekauft.
nur der download code ( also steam key) wird als einschreiben gesendet und hat mich nur ganze 21.80€ ( inkl. versand) gekostet...
sobald der artikel bei mir angommt und ich diesen bei meinem steam accound aktivieren kann / habe,
werde ich mich hier nochmals melden...

mfg

kanakka alias Ugimen (pcghx-forum)


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (4. November 2011)

Wenn einer von euch das Spiel für Steam noch sucht: Schaut mal ins CB-Forum, da gibts die Keys für 15€!


----------



## KANAKKA (8. November 2011)

hast du mal einen link dort hin ?
ich finde nichts


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (8. November 2011)

KANAKKA schrieb:


> hast du mal einen link dort hin ?
> ich finde nichts


 
Gibt mittlerweile mehrere die das Game dort für 15€ anbieten, hier mal einer davon:
ComputerBase Forum

--> @ Mods: Ich hoffe es ist ok dass ich das hier verlinke. Wenn nicht bitte einfach wieder löschen.


----------

